# Apple snail shell is "ripped" down to slug status (



## Kathuzada (Feb 23, 2011)

My apple snail I have had for about 6 months now. He was, up until recently, housed with a guppy that couldn't get along with anyone/anything but the snail, He seemed to be the only thing the guppy wouldn't pick on. Abouit 2 months ago, the guppy went to a larger tank, and the snail had to go to a smaller one (there was a leak in the 10g that I previously had). Currently, the snail's shell is about the size of a dime, and has what I would call preferations all over the shell. It almost looks how I would imagine my snake shedding in sections rather than all at once. He is straight up ripping his shell. This didn't happen over time, this happened instantly, within 2 days! There are no predators in the tank, he is the only occupant and has been for 2 months. His parameters are good (I cannot give you specifics because I take water samples to 5 different stores (4 being LFS stores) and they all say it is perfect for him. 

My main question is this: a co-worker is willing to take him, house him, and "try" to heal him then give hime back, should I do this? I am deadset on getting a betta for the tank he is currently in, and am going to do it regardless of what is said....but can I keep my snail (who is WAY more fascinating than I ever anticipated!) and possibly heal him myself while still adding the betta?

I would post pics, and will certainly try to every day, but the damn snail will only "suck" the walls one way when I actually have a camera and with his condition, I don't want to take him out of water to take a picture for this!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor little guy. It might be that he's not getting enough calcium. (I'd google image to see if you can find a match for what is wrong with his shell). Here's a link that shows how to add calcium to your tank.

Good luck - I hope you can fix him.

How to Boost Calcium Levels for Aquatic Snails | eHow.com


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I had one that fell out of the tank once and her shell split up like that. I put calcium in the tank. The shell never healed but she lived for about 6 months after that.


----------



## Kathuzada (Feb 23, 2011)

I added crushed coral and the snail has perked up a TON! I thought he was already being very active, but it has improved a lot  I did add the betta, and thank goodness he isn't deciding to be a jerk and pick on the snail. The rips in his shell have not gotten any worse, but I can't say that they have gotten any better either. I guess that's a good thing seeing as how current damage was so quickly done. 

I did take him out of the tank during last water change to take a picture, but when I took him out of the water, the rips in the shell were hardly visible. I was so odd! When underwater he is OBVIOUSLY all the way down to his body, but could hardly see it out of water!


I have read/heard that I can glue egg shell onto him to repair the cracks/legions being careful not to let glue seep inside...is that recommended? That just sounds so iffy to me!

I added a picture of the betta because he is getting more beautiful EVERY day! He started off all pearly white, but so far he is getting blue highlights on his fins! His eyes are the most striking blue I have EVER seen! Picture was taken right at night, and he was on his way to his bunk, so it's not at his most beautiful point, but is shows his colors


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gourgeous fish!! :thumbsup: 

I'm glad to hear that your snail is doing better.


----------



## Kathuzada (Feb 23, 2011)

I finally was able to take a picture of the snail! So what do you think? Even though this post seems dead now, I don't want to post on a new one because I don't want to over load everyone


----------

